# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Zaadblaasjes - Artikel

## Sylvia93

> De zaadblaasjes zijn zakjes die paarsgewijs aan weerszijden van de urethra (plasbuis) onderaan de urineblaas en voor het rectum (laatste deel van de dikke darm) liggen. Een zaadblaasje heeft een piramidevorm en is ongeveer zeven tot acht centimeter lang. In een blaasje bevindt zich een buisje die rond zichzelf is gewikkeld met daaromheen vezelig weefsel.
> 
> Aan beide zijden monden de zaadblaasjes uit in de ductus deferens (zaadleider), die vanaf daar ductus ejaculatorius heet en op zijn beurt uitmondt in de urethra (plasbuis). De zaadblaasjes produceren een basisch, dik vocht dat onder meer de volgende stoffen bevat:
> 
> * fructose (suiker);
> * prostaglandinen (een hormoon);
> * fibrinogeen (een eiwit dat een rol speelt bij de bloedstolling).
> 
> 
> Tijdens de ejaculatie wordt dit vocht tegelijk met het sperma geloosd. Het zure milieu in de vagina kan de spermacellen aantasten, maar door dit basische vocht wordt het zure milieu tijdens de geslachtsgemeenschap geneutraliseerd. De fructose gebruiken de spermacellen als energiebron en de prostaglandinen verhogen hun beweeglijkheid, zodat ze de eicel kunnen bereiken. Fibrinogeen speelt een rol bij de samenklontering of verdikking van het sperma na de ejaculatie.


http://www.medicinfo.nl/%7B01814a7d-...ebd85d8c43e%7D

----------


## Agnes574

Nog nooit van gehoord .... thanks voor de info.

----------

